# Development of a Monster



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, 

first of all I want to introduce my self. My name is Sebastian Kaulitzki and I am a selfemployed medical Illustrator located in Berlin. 

Everything started last year, when I decided to participate a halloween costume contest. I think it was just right after i´ve been in cinema and I thought it could be cool to make something special for halloween. 

I went the "original" way and dressed up as zombie. 

It was a great party and after a few beers, (or maybe some more) I found myself on stage, holding the first price in my hands. 

here are some pics: 



















This year I decided to do something way more complex. 
The design is inspired by doom and resident evil...

Here´s a current shot, I am actually working on the paintjob...











I also published a blog and youtube video of the whole progress... :






http://carbonlotus.wordpress.com


But now I have to hurry and get my hands back on my airbrush pistol


----------



## Madburner (Sep 17, 2010)

You sir are truly sick!!!!!!! (in a good way) and an inspiration to all of us (at least for me). Keep up the good work!


----------



## RAYNE (Oct 20, 2010)

amazing work!!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

F**KING SICK! Nice Bro, keep up the excellent work! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW!! I don't know how much money you make as a medical illustrator but I think you're in the wrong profession!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Dude...that is insane!! Amazing details. Can't wait to see it all done.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Fist off, if you're not doing this professionally, you should be. 

Second, I'm assuming you had someone do a lifecast on you so you could start sculpting this in the first place? I've been unable to find anyone around here willing to even TRY that for me...


----------



## domoMKIV (Nov 2, 2009)

Both of those look awesome, really nice work!!


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! No I am not doing this professionally. It´s the first time that I´ve been working with all these things like clay, silicone etc. 

Yes my girlfriend and another friend of mine did the lifecast on me...twice..since the first one was to heavy. 

Cheers,

Sebastian


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Haha...thanks monica!  I am just about to finish the paintjob and will post new pics soon.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Still working on the paintjob...but not fully satisfied...hm..will continue it tomorrow.


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is a video where I show the latest shots aswell as a stress test of the silicone


----------



## thedude4242 (Oct 25, 2010)

how do you say one day I want to make halloween costumes and be great with the paint and do it like that? lol. great job. you never had any prior experience or help from someone?


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks  No I did never anything similar to that. But I worked in the gamedevelopement industry in the past. I´ve been working on saints row and several smaller games. But this has been 5 years ago. 

Normally I do things like that:









I think my past and my work as medical illustrator was a good base for this


----------



## Scurd (Oct 14, 2010)

WARNING!!! WARNING!!! Before you go any farther:
Are you sure you are going to be able to hold beer with those hands? And if so, is your mouth still accessable, or at least a straw port? 

If so.. carry on, cuz thats badass!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking great! Can't wait to see the finished costume on you. Great work!

You plan on gooping up the outside with KY to give it a good shine?


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

@ Scurd,

of course. My right hand is just like a glove. It´s totally no problem to drink or go to the toilet..

Half olf my face, nose, and mouth will not be covered by silicone. Only makeup. So there will be no problems.

@VexFX I´ll use a polyvinyl alcohol slime and blood gel on the surface. Will make it look more interesting and less people are going to touch me


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

PVA slime is fun stuff! Keep us posted.


----------



## LadyDuke (Oct 25, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing... The details are incredible! 

I almost have no words for how immensely cool that is. And I'm totally jealous of your skills!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Fantastic work. Some of the best i've ever seen amateur wise.

Hell it's even better than most of the pro stuff these days.


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! I´ve been working on my pants, shoes and accessory and will post new pics soon.


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy Halloween everybody!

Here are the pics of my finished costume and the party.

I won the contest again this year and got the first place.


I tried rubbing some blood on the silicone..but it rolled of. So I mixed some blood gel with silicone and tried this. It cured and looks great. We had a party here yesterday and I did the make up for some of my guests. I did my own finish at last and have been inside the costume for more than 5 hours. But it was really a lot of fun. I also lost 8 pounds of weight. Almost water I think...

















































NO! I dont take steroids!




















a video will follow

Cheers,

Sebastian


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

It came together nicely, congrats!


----------



## carbonlotus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Vex!

Here´s the video:

YouTube - halloween2010


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## dafunk (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my god your a master of sculting....


----------

